
Money can't buy friends, but it can buy Twitter followers - deutronium
https://stephenwattam.com/blog/?/20160716/money-friends
======
webtechgal
> It seems these services are used as ‘seed followers’ to convince people of
> their legitimacy.

Crowd begets crowd?

This has been going on for years and presumably, will continue for the
foreseeable future. Out of sheer curiosity, I too have tested this personally
in the past, and did not find ANY benefits in terms of attracting genuine
followers. Anyone with other/different experiences?

